# Southern California Goldens?



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

fishmounter said:


> I'm interested in finding out if there are any GR clubs/groups in my area of Riverside, California, which is about 60 miles east of Los Angeles. I know there is a group in San Diego, but that is 85 miles away. Anyone have any info?


I know of no GR club out near Riverside. I live in Riverside County. However, a group of forum members are getting together on 1/12/13 in Orange County, CA.
Check the SoCal meet up thread.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-events/123893-socal-meetup.html


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

The closest club is the Golden Retriever Club of Greater Los Angeles. By their own terms, they cover Riverside County, as well as San Bernardino, Orange and Ventura Counties. It's also a pretty cliquey club, and not easy to join. We in Southern California are not terrifically well served by GR clubs, unfortunately.

But yeah, come to our meetup on 1/12/13!


----------

